# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Optometrist  Austin, San Antonio and Us!

## imatters.net

*Optometrist  Austin, San Antonio and Us!* 
Our private boutique practice growing here in New Braunfels, and we have an outstanding opportunity to practice full-scope optometry.
*What Youll Love About Us*
*We have it all!*
Join our Optometrists and see a variety of patients from primary care,  dry eye, glaucoma and medical therapeutics with a comfortable patient schedule.
*State of the art equipment:* digital autorefractor, visual fields, ECC, fundus, multiple lanes
*A fully trained staff:* including optometric technicians, and opticians
*Work that Stays at Work:* no practice management responsibilities -no on call, no billing etc.
*Rest and Relaxation*: no on-call, no weekends! 

Fantastic income, with our ODs seeing 20 patients per day per diem revenue or leap into our employment packageExcellent benefitsPartnership/ ownership option
_We are 1000% on it for your work benefits, bonuses, options and progressive with advancing technology  who doesnt love that!_
*New Grads and established Optometrists will flourish with us!*
*Learn and Love New Braunfels - where nature and culture meet.*
Small Community with Huge amenities! Our charming oasis is located conveniently between San Antonio and Austin in the stunning Texas Hill Country. Unique shops, quiet cafes, and lively bars line our tree-shaded streets, while fascinating museums and unique walking tours help keep New Braunfels' history alive.
No doubt its appearance on Money Magazines list of the best places to live in the entire country shone a spotlight on this charming Hill Country town. Attracting those who are looking for an idyllic location with easy access to city conveniences- excellent schools and cost of living!
New Braunfels is a wonderful place for raising a family and for single individuals. From the Schlitterbahn water park to live music venues, it offers something for everyone!
*Some see an ad, you see an opportunity* for an experienced OD or new grad, who desires to spend more time with patients; while focusing on patient care- this is your chance! . Come see your best future with us!
*Mentorship available*
*Start* with a confidential conversation with us - send your CV to charisse@imatters.net
_I would love to help you too, schedule a time with me!_ https://tinyurl.com/597ns6z5
imatters represents the leading eye care practices, corporations, sales, and research projects in the Nation. We have many full and part-time careers throughout the US. Lets get you connected with us whether today or in the future.
*Good careers*  start with great clients, better opportunities, where your aspirations become reality  we have those great careers. Contact us today to help you and your practices succeed. www.imatters.net

----------

